# Adreno 2xx User-mode Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Graphics Driver (ARMv7) (early sample)



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

This release contains an early sample of the user-mode driver binaries for Qualcomm's Adreno 2xx GPU on Google Android 4.1 Jelly Bean. It has been tested with the CAF release M8960AAAAANLGD105210.1 and supports any Adreno 2xx GPU on Android 4.1 Jelly Bean. This release is intended only for developers that work on Jelly Bean bring-up work. It is an early release sample which will be replaced by a new driver binary in the future.

Download link https://developer.qualcomm.com/mobile-development/mobile-technologies/gaming-graphics-optimization-adreno/tools-and-resources


----------

